# Info par produktiem >  Nepazistami SMD elementi

## ddff

Ienaacaas viens verkis, kas neko gudru nedara - sanjem RS485 un atkaarto uz vairaakaam izejaam. Pamataa viss uz SP1485E. Un pa starpu ir dazhaada eksotika, kuru nemaaku identificeet.
Tuuliit aiz ieejas chipa ir shaads te:

Peec logikas tur prasaas optrons, shis varbuut arii ir vinjsh, tik nejeedzu pie datasheet un pinout datiem tikt.

Izejaas aiz shiem pashiem chipiem staav shaadi:



Vai kaadam ir idejas kas tas ir un kur dabuut datus?

ddff

----------


## ansius

kam kura kājiņa pievienota? tā tīri pēc izvadu izkārtojuma izskatās ari pēc optrona (LED + Fototranzistors)

----------


## JDat

Tie divi pēdējā bildē izskatās pēc drošinātājiem. Laikam pusvadītājsu vai kaut kā tā. Izmanto piekš safety ground vai tml lietām kur teiksim var gadīties ka iemauc fāzi uz korpusu vai tml. Kaut kādi man darbā uz miroņu platēm ir. Palūrēšu kā apsaukāti.

Pirmajā bildē optrons. Datus gan prasās no shēmas nolasīt.

----------

